# Download at 320KB/sec



## Shikhar (Feb 7, 2005)

I have a sify 40Kbps unlimited broadband connection (I know some people are willing to argue that it is not broadband). I had been downloading Pinnacle studio trial version from the net using Flashget 1.4 for the past couple of days , yesterday when I connected to the net and then continued the download I was amazed to see the download speed of 33KBps. 

Immediately I put some other files on download as well , I was shocked to see the download speed of 332KBps & 224KBps. I downloaded about 400-500MB of data within no time. I found out that more the files I put on download , more was the speed. But after sometime speed dropped to 150KBps and then to 40KBps and then data transfer stopped. Today when I connected to the net the speed is normal. Any idea as to why the speed increased to such a lot?????

I hope this happens once in every month atleast!!!!!!!


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Feb 7, 2005)

Hmmm same thing happened with my cousin who own's a 7-Star cable net Connection.....though ur situation happens once in a month.....his lasted for more than a month.....download rate a whooping 300Kbps downoad speeds without any download manager......with Kazaa downlaing reaching to 100Kbps and Bit torrent Download reached to 150Kbps (at that point he was seeding to 10 ppl at a upload rate of 100Kbps....lol )
Also he had done some changes in the Ip address structure and then this boost occured.....according to him the whole bandwidth of his local apartment had been attained by his one pc.....But cant tell ya about this strange behaviours exact explanation.....may be there may be a temporary boost in the Isp's speed or somtin


----------



## swatkat (Feb 7, 2005)

Hmmm....two threads abt this topic...!!???Please start threads in only one section.....


----------



## wORm (Feb 7, 2005)

Hey I'm on Exatt in Mumbai and the same thing happened to me. I got a frantic call from my friend (on the same LAN) one night and he said that he was getting 500KBps download speeds, thats 1 megabyte every 2 seconds.

We quickly alerted friends on LAN and they were getting amazing speeds aswell, one guy was getting 1 MBps (thats equvalent of an 8mbit corporate connection) downloads on his download accelerator. 

This lasted for almost 20 hours, by then 6-7 of us had managed to download 25-30 movies and 10-15 games off of BitTorrent not to mention GBs of Pr0n 

Our connections work on PPPOE (PPP over ethernet) and one thing I noticed was that once you disconneted and re-connected your speed went back to normal.

BTW the Bandwidth counting software on our ISP's server never registered any of the data transfer that night.

It is definitely weird that this happened on so many ISPs. Maybe a forum member working in an ISP can shed some light on this.


----------



## Shikhar (Feb 7, 2005)

Hey wORm,
  How many times has it happened with u?? At what time did this speed boost occur?? In my 40KBps unlimited connection normally the download speed is between 4.5 to 5KBps and I have a limit of 75MB per day (for this speed). After crossing this limit the speed drops to around 2.5KBps. I have noticed that after 10:15 PM or so the speed again comes back to 5 KBps. In my case this speed of 320 KBps lasted for 2-3 hours only.


----------



## wORm (Feb 7, 2005)

This only happened once, on December 29th last year I think.

I'm waiting with bated breath, and hoping it happens again.


----------



## Shikhar (Feb 7, 2005)

Any idea as to how I can know who all are connected on this LAN??? Any software or something????


----------



## wORm (Feb 7, 2005)

Everyone needs to have a LAN messenger installed. We use Network Assistant. For filesharing everyone should be in the same IP class, we use 192.168.13.xxx

U can use a small file server like HFS ( *www.snapfiles.com/get/hfs.html ) to download from each other.


----------



## hack expert (Feb 7, 2005)

hey i`ve seen the above phenomenon  i experiance it everyday usual download speed is around 8KBps but at night it is 35KBps on usual cable net it is quite regular


----------



## daj123 (Feb 7, 2005)

hack expert, which cable operator are you using?


----------



## iinfi (Feb 8, 2005)

!!!!!!!!wwwaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!! 

i dont have a cable net connection


slow dialup


----------



## Maverick340 (Feb 8, 2005)

Raeding Such msgs just made me coax ma parents in getting a cable connection!!!!Man cant wait till such things happen to me....mmmmm(oh jus fell off my chair!!!)


----------



## TechLord (Feb 8, 2005)

*It happens here also...*

I administer a small LAN of about 90 or so computers in my institute though it is not my actual profession...  

We generally use software like squid among other things, mostly in Linux since it's free to restrict the download speeds of individual computers on the LAN. Otherwise, the browsing speeds will be unbelievably slow once several computers try to start downloading things at the same time...In other words, we define the max upload, download speeds per comp and sometimes also depending on what type of file it is,eg PDFs get higher preference than .wav or .mpg files for instance...This is called bandwidth throttling and generally if you notice, theh first second of the download will be very fast, and subsequently it rapidly falls down to a certain steady value. The idea is that browsing generally requires the download of very small .html pages and hence it will be fast. Downloads in general take more than several secs or mins and hence will fall down to a steadier value. 

The bottom line is that sometime ( like once a month) or so, when the configuration is going on, all the available bandwidth during that time may not be throttled ! So one gets VERY HIGH  speeds ! 

Alternately sometimes, the ISPs switch off the network during such times. Yours apparently doesn't. The ISPs buy HUGE amounts of bandwidth and distribute it to their customers in little amounts. Sometimes when they are in the process of being configured, this "Letting Loose" of all the bandwidth occurs!

So...Enjoy while it happens...You can expect one such episode per month. It usually happens at night...


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Feb 8, 2005)

hmm am waiting for my broadbands config. night


----------



## HAWK21M (Feb 8, 2005)

Had this happen thrice in last 4 months 
 
As per the cable operator when they reset their servers,there is a gradual load put on,so for some time some users may get very high speeds.
regds
MEL


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Feb 8, 2005)

hmm so i gotta ask my cable operator as to when he is gonna reset n start downloadin at that time


----------



## TechLord (Feb 9, 2005)

*Bad for ISP - Good for us...*

Actually it is bad news for the ISP since they still have to pay for the bandwidth we use even if it doesn't necessarily show up in their logs (and hence in our bills !)   
They'll have to pay since they have in turn bought the bandwidth in bulk from the internet backbone providers etc. 
It may not show up in their logs since they are configuring their servers at that time. That includes "Resetting" , etc  

Good for us


----------

